# Slicklocks are........ slick!



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow those are NICE. I have 3 sets of the other style locks sitting in a box here. I Should sell them...and pick up the ones you got. :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiccee:thumbup:


What they run you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiccee:thumbup:
> 
> 
> What they run you?



$150... 4 brackets (2L , 2R), 2 locks keyed alike, 4 keys..... shipped.

Dámn cheap insurance if you ask me.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

*watch the paint*

That setup looks cool but watch the puck on the paint job, if it's anything like the bolt on set up the puck has some play on it.:no:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> $150... 4 brackets (2L , 2R), 2 locks keyed alike, 4 keys..... shipped.
> 
> Dámn cheap insurance if you ask me.


Have you cages on your windows too? That would be a must also.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Have you cages on your windows too? That would be a must also.


Not only cages, but a headache rack as well. And no door lock knob at the window.



Sparky J said:


> That setup looks cool but watch the puck on the paint job, if it's anything like the bolt on set up the puck has some play on it.:no:


The locks can't hit the door.... the brackets have a shoulder on them that keeps the locks away from the door. Using the key, which will be on a key ring, is more likely to damage the paint. The photo shows it as far in as it will go.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice, I will be getting that stuff soon, myself...might even save me on insurance too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cornpatch ghetto???


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Nice, I will be getting that stuff soon, myself...might even save me on insurance too.


 

I have 30,000 dollars worth of tool and material insurance on every single vehicle we run. They could care less how it's secured. 97's with no alarm to 2008's with alarm, no difference.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

That's very nice Ken!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have 30,000 dollars worth of tool and material insurance on every single vehicle we run. They could care less how it's secured. 97's with no alarm to 2008's with alarm, no difference.



No difference, until you don't have any tools to use or material to install tomorrow morning.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You shouldn't need that in IA. I know you wouldn't NE


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No difference, until you don't have any tools to use or material to install tomorrow morning.


You missed my point, he said it would save on insurance, it won't


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Does the lock rub the paint? Seems like it would.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Does the lock rub the paint? Seems like it would.


IDK, but who cares! 

It will be covering the scratched paint and there probably won't be any tools stolen.:thumbup:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Got some new toys today, and they really live up to their name.
> 
> Slicklocks. They're just schnizzel!
> 
> ...


Does it fit in the space between the frame and door or does it tweak the door because it is to tight?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

tkb said:


> Does it fit in the space between the frame and door or does it tweak the door because it is to tight?


I absolutely certain this item is well engineered and tested.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The only thing you need to do to install them is remove two bolts on each door, insert the plate, then replace the bolts. On the right-hand doors, you need to lift the weatherstripping out of the way so you can slide the place between it and the door, but it pops back in when you're done.

The only 'tweaking' necessary is to move one plate so the hole the lock goes into lines up with the hole in the other plate.

The lock does not touch the paint at all. It's close, but I'd really have to whack it with a hammer to make it engage the paint. During normal use, I can't see it banging up the paint at all. See how the brackets are full-height past the edge of the door? That shoulder prevents the lock from hitting the door.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> $150... 4 brackets (2L , 2R), 2 locks keyed alike, 4 keys..... shipped.
> 
> Dámn cheap insurance if you ask me.


 5 minutes and a drill


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> 5 minutes and a drill



After the first 30 seconds, you'll die of lead poisoning. :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The only thing you need to do to install them is remove two bolts on each door, insert the plate, then replace the bolts. On the right-hand doors, you need to lift the weatherstripping out of the way so you can slide the place between it and the door, but it pops back in when you're done.
> 
> The only 'tweaking' necessary is to move one plate so the hole the lock goes into lines up with the hole in the other plate.
> 
> The lock does not touch the paint at all. It's close, but I'd really have to whack it with a hammer to make it engage the paint. During normal use, I can't see it banging up the paint at all. See how the brackets are full-height past the edge of the door? That shoulder prevents the lock from hitting the door.


 
Wow those look really nice and well planned out they sure beat the hell out of the big brooklyn bolt on brackets they you can't get all three screws in on some vans.


----------



## BustedKnuckle (Sep 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow those look really nice and well planned out they sure beat the hell out of the big brooklyn bolt on brackets they you can't get all three screws in on some vans.


I agree that it's a very nice installation and well planned out. I just wonder if the end result will stand up to the same amount of prying as the typical attachment method.

If so, I can't see why anyone would ever go back to the old way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BustedKnuckle said:


> I agree that it's a very nice installation and well planned out. I just wonder if the end result will stand up to the same amount of prying as the typical attachment method.
> 
> If so, I can't see why anyone would ever go back to the old way.


 
Well if you used a haligan tool or a large pry bar and pivoted off the door edges the force would be equally divided between both plates and the bolts and I would bet the shear strength on those bolts is pretty damn good. I have ripped off many a door with the Hurst rescue tool and it is never as easy as you think.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Got some new toys today, and they really live up to their name.
> And the thieving bastards are really gonna have to *work* for it:
> 
> No drilling, no rusting.......... I'm sleeping better already!


Don't insult the little critters.. they will jam a toothpick into your bomb proof lock and it will be you working like a dog to get inside your van..

Don't you have a garage??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> ........Don't you have a garage??


Not one that follows me around. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Fish hooks hung at eye level from the ceiling of a vehicle make a nasty night time suprise for any scumbags if your leaving your vehicle unattended whilst away on vacation or something not that I endorse that sort of behaviour :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Cornpatch ghetto???


If I had to guess, I'd say it has to do with the methamphetamine/heroin/hard drug epidemic going on in the midwest. That and the fact that people will steal just about anything nowadays.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> If I had to guess, *I'd say it has to do with the methamphetamine/heroin/hard drug epidemic going on *in the midwest. That and the fact that people will steal just about anything nowadays.


...that explains the new lock and the exaust vents out of his van.:laughing:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't understand why anybody is questioning the strength of this lock. It looks pretty damn tough to me, and any lock, no matter the strength, is still another obstacle for any thief. Most thieves don't have very good work ethic anyways so if it looks too hard then they move on to the next idiot that leaves their doors unlocked. I also don't understand why people are questioning the fact that you would spend ten minutes putting it on. Why not? What's wrong with more locks? This gets a :thumbup: for one b****in' lock.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

chewy said:


> Fish hooks hung at eye level from the ceiling of a vehicle make a nasty night time suprise for any scumbags if your leaving your vehicle unattended whilst away on vacation or something not that I endorse that sort of behaviour :whistling2:


I don't know how the law goes in New Zealand but in most of the U.S. it is illegal to boobytrap anything for burglars and thieves. I've seen it in the news multiple times. Something stupid like a burglar trips and falls trying to steal your tv and cuts himself on a piece of glass. Now he's suing your ass for hospital bills.
So no razor blades behind car stereos and no trap doors unless you want sued.

Also, it sure would suck the first few days after you installed these fish hooks, I know I would probably forget about them...


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Those locks are slick. Nice job.:thumbsup:

Way better than Mr. Bean's system.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Locks only keep honest people out:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I don't know how the law goes in New Zealand but in most of the U.S. it is illegal to boobytrap anything for burglars and thieves. I've seen it in the news multiple times. Something stupid like a burglar trips and falls trying to steal your tv and cuts himself on a piece of glass. Now he's suing your ass for hospital bills.
> So no razor blades behind car stereos and no trap doors unless you want sued.
> 
> Also, it sure would suck the first few days after you installed these fish hooks, I know I would probably forget about them...


 
I personally would rather be sued then robbed. And I agree about forgeting about the fish hooks, especially if I was running out to the van for something real quick.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Locks only keep honest people out:whistling2:


 
Locks will keep you busy til I chamber a round.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Locks will keep you busy til I chamber a round.



You mean you're never locked, cocked and ready to rock?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a photos of the original pucklocks, not as easy to install but tough and it will not scratch your paint. They were very common in south Florida. I don't bother locking my van up here. The keys are in it most of the time so I don't loose them.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Here is a photos of the original pucklocks, not as easy to install but tough and it will not scratch your paint. They were very common in south Florida. I don't bother locking my van up here. The keys are in it most of the time so I don't loose them.


You people cannot read... 480 said many times its almost impossible for the puck lock to scratch the paint on the lock kit he posted...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Here is a photos of the original pucklocks, not as easy to install but tough and it will not scratch your paint........


How do you drill 12 holes in your doors and not affect the paint? :blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The only time I lock my truck is when I go into the big box stores.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You people cannot read... 480 said many times its almost impossible for the puck lock to scratch the paint on the lock kit he posted...


Ok, your guaranteed to scratch your paint just installing this lock. Unless your using double sided tape. And the OP's lock obviously isn't going to scratch his paint. He's told you about the shoulder 5 times and still nobody gets it. Take a closer look at his picks.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

guaranteed to scratch the paint huh? You are just a troll anyway, so your opinion is moot. 480, did you scratch the paint on your van installing this kit?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> guaranteed to scratch the paint huh? You are just a troll anyway, so your opinion is moot. 480, did you scratch the paint on your van installing this kit?


If your talking about my post you would obviously see I was agreeing with you if you actually read it. I was saying the op's lock is designed to NOT scratch the paint while the lock dr. sparky posted is guaranteed to scratch the paint just on the install alone.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> guaranteed to scratch the paint huh? You are just a troll anyway, so your opinion is moot. 480, did you scratch the paint on your van installing this kit?


So, did you re-read it? Don't ever call me a troll again until you learn how to read a couple of sentences correctly genius.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> So, did you re-read it? Don't ever call me a troll again until you learn how to read a couple of sentences correctly genius.


shut up troll. you said GUARANTEED TO SCRATCH THE PAINT INSTALLING IT... You did not quote anyone, so I figured you were talking about OP. Anyway, its not worth it anyway - safety is only a state of mind.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You guys can turn a thread about door locks on a van into a rumble. Please go watch TV and relax-- it's just a thread about a lock. :blink:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> shut up troll. you said GUARANTEED TO SCRATCH THE PAINT INSTALLING IT... You did not quote anyone, so I figured you were talking about OP. Anyway, its not worth it anyway - safety is only a state of mind.


Your obviously not too smart because I did quote a post. I quoted your post because I was talking about the same thing you were. Guaranteed to scratch the paint installing the lock dr. sparky posted. Genius. So if you can't tell that I quoted someone, which is pretty simple, then you probably shouldn't assume things anymore, your not very good at it. I don't even get how you thought I was talking about the OP's lock. Anybody could see otherwise if you could actually comprehend what you read.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Your obviously not too smart because I did quote a post. I quoted your post because I was talking about the same thing you were. Guaranteed to scratch the paint installing the lock dr. sparky posted. Genius. So if you can't tell that I quoted someone, which is pretty simple, then you probably shouldn't assume things anymore, your not very good at it. I don't even get how you thought I was talking about the OP's lock. Anybody could see otherwise if you could actually comprehend what you read.


I am asking you two to please stop.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You guys can turn a thread about door locks on a van into a rumble. Please go watch TV and relax-- it's just a thread about a lock. :blink:


And your right, sorry. It just really pissed me off because I was actually agreeing with the guy and he turned around and called me a troll. Done with him anyways.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Enough. Time to unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

As Tool stated in post #7, keys on a ring could scratch the paint, the master lock system I posted prevents this, and to tell you the truth scratched paint is the of least of my concerns. I only brought it up because of what The Tool wrote in the fore mentioned post #7.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

OK I hope I wasn't a thread killer, just kinda lost it when I got called a troll, sorry everybody.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I don't know how the law goes in New Zealand but in most of the U.S. it is illegal to boobytrap anything for burglars and thieves. I've seen it in the news multiple times. Something stupid like a burglar trips and falls trying to steal your tv and cuts himself on a piece of glass. Now he's suing your ass for hospital bills.
> So no razor blades behind car stereos and no trap doors unless you want sued.
> 
> Also, it sure would suck the first few days after you installed these fish hooks, I know I would probably forget about them...


Thats why the us system is so messed up, if a thief gets hurt stealing your stuff, you have to pay... Makes total sense


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I don't know how the law goes in New Zealand but in most of the U.S. it is illegal to boobytrap anything for burglars and thieves. I've seen it in the news multiple times. Something stupid like a burglar trips and falls trying to steal your tv and cuts himself on a piece of glass. Now he's suing your ass for hospital bills.
> So no razor blades behind car stereos and no trap doors unless you want sued.
> 
> Also, it sure would suck the first few days after you installed these fish hooks, I know I would probably forget about them...


I always store my fishing tackle there, how was I supposed to know that meth head was breaking into my car tonight constable...


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

chewy said:


> I always store my fishing tackle there, how was I supposed to know that meth head was breaking into my car tonight constable...


You would have been told you should have thought about the poor thieves of this world just trying to make an honest buck before you stored your tackle there. Its just ridiculous how things are...


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You guys can turn a thread about door locks on a van into a rumble. Please go watch TV and relax-- it's just a thread about a lock. :blink:


 Hey man some guys take their van locks to heart:jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

So how do you keep these from scratching the paint? :blink:












(Kidding and running for cover ...)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> So how do you keep these from scratching the paint? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent this morning sandblasting all the paint off the entire vehicle exterior. I'm going to use rubbing compound on the bare metal later today and hope it will end up looking like stainless steel when I'm done.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I spent this morning sandblasting all the paint off the entire vehicle exterior. I'm going to use rubbing compound on the bare metal later today and hope it will end up looking like stainless steel when I'm done.


wish you would've just said this to begin with sheesh


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> wish you would've just said this to begin with sheesh


Yeah! Why did you keep us all in the dark?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> wish you would've just said this to begin with sheesh





BBQ said:


> Yeah! Why did you keep us all in the dark?



What part don't you understand?



480sparky said:


> Today, 12:09 PM ........ I spent *this morning* sandblasting all the paint .........


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What part don't you understand?


The I, s, p, e, n, t, t, h, i, s, m, o, r, n, i, n, g, s, a, n, d, b, l, a, s, t, i, n, g, a, l, l, t, h, e, p, a, i, n & t.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Does the puck sit flush with the brackets or is a the skinnier part exposed?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Update*

After some rain, then freezing temps, I discovered (as I had suspected) that the locks would be difficult to operate in northern climes.

So I ordered the parts to get covers installed. I needed to get a 'spinner' kit, which prevents the lock from being turned with a big honkin-ass pipe wrench, as well as the weather covers.

All parts came in todays' FedEx stop, so I got it all put together around 9PM. Pix will follow when schedule & weather permits


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

480sparky said:


> After some rain, then freezing temps, I discovered (as I had suspected) that the locks would be difficult to operate in northern climes.
> 
> So I ordered the parts to get covers installed. I needed to get a 'spinner' kit, which prevents the lock from being turned with a big honkin-ass pipe wrench, as well as the weather covers.
> 
> All parts came in todays' FedEx stop, so I got it all put together around 9PM. Pix will follow when schedule & weather permits


 Well you can tell us after all these months...did the pucks scratch the paint on your van?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Got some new toys today, and they really live up to their name.
> 
> Slicklocks. They're just schnizzel!
> 
> ...


One word:

"Pipe Wrench"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> One word:
> 
> "Pipe Wrench"



Five words: 

Read post #64.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's It? said:


> Well you can tell us after all these months...did the pucks scratch the paint on your van?



For the fourth time: _They do not touch the van._


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in a position to speak to these locks with real authority ...

I've had the origonal version-made by American Lock - for nearly 20 years. They're quite good, and a real improvement over any other padlock you might put on your truck.

The real advantage is that they don't bounce around the way the usual padlock will. Now, there's some paint damage! Get into the big cities, and you'll need to add all manner of things to your truck to keep them secure.

The locks are available both with that 'lip' on the backside, and without. The lip catches on the hasp, meaning that any turning force will be transferred to the hasp body, rather than the little hoop the locking bolt goes through.

The lock body is itself hardened; a pipe wrence just won't bite. There's a hardened plate over the lock cylinder, meaning ordinary drill bits skate right off. 

Two drawbacks:
First, the mass of metal holds a lot of heat (or cold). In colder climes, this can mean problems with the lock freezing up. Keep a propane torch in the truck cab ... just 'kiss' a frozen lock with the torch, and you're good to go.

Second, it was far too easy for me to remove the key without having the lockbolt completely seated. This meant that the lock would fall off a few miles down the road. At about $40 each, you don't want to do that very often. I ended up tack-welding the lock body to the hasp.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pipe wrench issue:





















Freezing water issue:





















Scratching the paint issue:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice install. The cover on it gives it a better look than the puck alone in my opinion.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I would not assume that the accessory shown will eliminate the freezing water issue.

The lock body holds a lot of heat / cold ... and the moisture in the air can simply condense inside the lock, freezing the pins in place. There they'll remain frozen, until warmed up again.

I should note that my frozen locks almost never happened as the result of rain or snow. Rather, it was the simple result of a rapid temperature drop at sunset, followed by a similar rapid temperature climb at sunrise. I expect you could create the same exact freeze-up were you to drive your truck into very humid garage after spending all day in the winter cold; until that lock body warms up, moisture will condense within and freeze.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Got some new toys today, and they really live up to their name.
> 
> Slicklocks. They're just schnizzel!
> 
> ...


I saw a video where a couple of guys pulled out a 48" pipe wrench and twisted that thing off in about 10 seconds.
You have to get the one with the guard around it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I saw a video where a couple of guys pulled out a 48" pipe wrench and twisted that thing off in about 10 seconds.
> You have to get the one with the guard around it. :thumbsup:



Keep reading.... there's more than one post here. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Keep reading.... there's more than one post here. :whistling2:


Yeah I know but, that one was from 2011.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Yeah I know but, that one was from 2011.



So? :001_huh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Yeah I know but, that one was from 2011.


Stop using your opinion, Ken gets mad :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Got some new toys today, and they really live up to their name.
> 
> Slicklocks. They're just schnizzel!
> 
> ...




nice locks


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

don't forget bars for the windows!they will find another way in, unless there is a bad dog waiting on them. but on another note that lock will give them a hard time!:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Found out an easy way to get in a ford e250 this morning. One of our guys locked the keys n his van. I looked over as he was taking the brake light out above the rear doors. Reached his arm down the hole and unlocked the back doors.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

So do they scratch the paint?





















































































:laughing:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Locks smocks
If they want the tools they steal the truck and cut those nice clean locks with a cutting torch . I know this because they did it to me 20 grand in tools gone and a 45,000 dollar truck destroyed . Just hunt down tweekers and primary scumbags and shoot them . Oh do not ever buy tools out of some dudes trunk . It could be a bros tools you are buying


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> OK I hope I wasn't a thread killer, just kinda lost it when I got called a troll, sorry everybody.


troll!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Just wondering if someone could get a sawzall behind that lock and cut through the shoulder?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Just wondering if someone could get a sawzall behind that lock and cut through the shoulder?


Or just jam tin snips into the side of the van and cut in a new door.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Or just jam tin snips into the side of the van and cut in a new door.


Where there's a will there's a way. You can't stop anyone from breaking in, you can just, at best case deter them, or at worse case slow them down.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

How did these things hold up? Did they get the paint all scratched up around the lock?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Or just jam tin snips into the side of the van and cut in a new door.


An air chisel with a portable air tank is a lot quicker.....but makes a lot more noise.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> An air chisel with a portable air tank is a lot quicker.....but makes a lot more noise.


 It would have to be an air tank, the size of the Goodyear blimp.
Air chisels require a large volume of air.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

reading this whole thread was not much better than watching jersey shore


----------

